# A normal pet store mouse or not?



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I found this girl at a pet store and she stuck out from the other mice. She is larger and has a long tail and her hears are further on the side. She looks more like a very poor show type mouse rather then a normal feeder mouse. Is it possible that she is from show mouse decent, or is just a little different looking? How can I tell?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Where are you located? In my area I've never seen a mouse with what I would think was show background, but in other areas I hear they do show up. Pics would be great.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Another possibility is that she's older/healthier than the others. It's not uncommon for pet stores to put out mice who are only barely old enough to be separated from their mothers, much less re-homed. Eight weeks is pretty normal. If she stayed with the breeder longer, or has been living in the store for longer than the others, she'd be larger. If she stayed with the breeder longer, she may also have been fed and cared for better than the others at the shop. Most stores don't buy their mice from more than one source, and if mice are given to them by breeders other than their normal supplier, they're housed separately and "adopted" out.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

at one of the pet stores i've worked at, every once in a while a retired breeding female would show up...we also got in does with babies and when the babies were weaned, or sold, the does would go out on to the sales floor with the other mice.... Sometimes they actually had moderate ears and were usually very large does...so it just depends where they come from.


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I posted pictures on Photobucket-http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n630/peztree3/ 
The first pic is her tail base (she is the white PEW) vs the largest pet doe I have, the second is a front view, and the third is her tail base. Her ears aren't that extraordinary, but I thought her tail base was much more defined then any of my pet mice by far. She's also larger by a good amount and the agouti she's being compared with is bigger then any of my males so the agouti is quite large to begin with. What do you think?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

What store did they come from?


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

A small privately owned pet shop, not petsmart or petco. I'm not sure what it's called.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

:shock: she came from a PETSHOP? She's gorgeous


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I was surprised as well!


----------

